# Wtb mi eup



## arbutus (Jun 8, 2006)

We are going to buy land, land with outbuildings, or a house, hopefully this summer.

Needs to be within reasonable driving distance of Sault Ste Marie.

We will NOT need owner financing.




Let me know what you have, or point me towards someone selling or considering FSBO.


Thanks!
J.


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

Welcome neighbor  what are you looking for exactly? Size of property? Budget? Are you interested in property on one of the islands? How far is reasonable distance? Up here "reasonable" means different things to different people. 
I know people that drive in from Newberry and DeTour to work in the Soo.


----------



## arbutus (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome!

We're really looking between 5 and 20 acres. I'd like more but my budget may not support it.

I should have better specified *close* to the Soo. Within 15 miles. My full time job is in town. Winter weather, having young kids, gas prices, and having a 45 minute one way commute for the last ten years are factors in this desire. I work with someone who drives from the SW side of Newberry. That's not for me any longer. My wife would love a place on Sugar Island, but the practical side of me says no.

At our previous place we had chickens, fruit trees, and big garden but didn't have time for hogs or goats. We're looking to have the ability to do all of that. Plus I'd like to be able to cut my own firewood off the property but that isn't an absolute necessity. I want the parcel to have decent drainage and not be underwater when the snow melts.

As far as a house goes, we need three bedrooms (four would be nice), 1.5 baths, 1200 min and about 2000 max sq feet with a basement. Plain low maintenance exterior.

Existing home, garage, barn, sheds, woods fields or mixed land, and amount of acreage is all dependent on price. I want to squeeze as much of this as I can under 100k and will spend no more than 150k. I am not interested in a manufactured or modular home unless it is nearly free compared to the value of the land and improvements. I would have no problems living in one - my concern is with another buyer obtaining financing if we ever sell. 

I have been following the market for about 9 months now, and prices seem a little high (most places are considerably higher than 100k for a site built home on 10 acres) and sales volume a little soft.

We have an offer in on a local forclosure, still waiting to hear on that. We've also talked to a couple of owners with FSBO parcels in the area and have a floorplan picked out and priced if we do build. That's going to fall at the upper end of my price range though.

Anyway, we love the area and are looking forward to making a place our home this year!


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Rent a cheap place for a bit. That allows you the time to look around and be there when the right place/deal comes available.
There is a difference in climate from 15 miles wesy of town and 15 miles south.
Forbes McDonald is a crook, IMHO.


----------



## arbutus (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks for the reply and PM.
We found a place on 10 acres!


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

Did you find a house on land or did you decide to build?


----------



## arbutus (Jun 8, 2006)

fransean said:


> Did you find a house on land or did you decide to build?


 
House in good condition (doing some updates before we move in) on 10 acres with a pole barn that was previously set up for horses.

The property was former hayfield and pasture.


----------

